# Handling Ethnicity in Curitiba, Brazil



## Marquês de Caravelas (Mar 8, 2006)

Curitiba










Conquered and Colonized by Luso-Brazilians Bandeirantes in the 1650's
Vila in 1693










African Slaves in 1827










1855










1875










1888










The Bandeirantes Founders Square

Catedral Basílica Menor de Nossa Senhora da Luz
An old Portuguese Knight Templar Inspiration that discovered the World










Old Center










On the left Igreja de Nossa Senhora do Rosário de São Benedito, the Back Slaves Colonial Church. The building behind the Praça is Sociedade Garibaldi, an old Italian Association 










Memorial of the City










New Bairros - Bigorrilho










Barigüi Lake, Guaranis Indians



















German Immigration Memorial










Polish Immigration Memorial - The Pope John Paul II opened it



















Italian Immigration Memorial



















Ucranian Immigration Memorial



















Japanese Immigration Memorial










Arab Immigration Memorial



















Bairro São Francisco
Catholic Churches, a Mosque, a Synaguogue and Protestant Temples in the same area










Three Angels, Three Religions
Jerusalem Fountain - Peace in the World










Complete Assimilation and Integration of the Immigrants in Brazil
One Brazilian People, Many different origins


----------



## Marquês de Caravelas (Mar 8, 2006)

Curitiba is unique !










Zoo










Worl War II Museum



















Transport









































































Tingüi Park










Tanguá Park





































São Lourenço Park










Center




























Leisure










Ópera de Arame










Governors Palace - Palácio Iguaçu










Jardim Botânico










A rare southern winter snowfall in Curitiba










Curitiba is rare !


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice photos, but what point are you trying to make, exactly?


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

Really nice photos. Does Curitiba suffer from crime rates as in Rio or Sao Paulo? I am looking for the safest Brazilian city for possible visit and study of portuguese


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

^^ Curitiba is also a violent city, but not as much as Rio and Sao Paulo. Among the capitals, Florianópolis is a pretty safe city, but I don't think you'll get to find any Portuguese courses for foreigners as the city is pretty small (400.000 inhab.). Or maybe you will, as there is a big argentinian community over there.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Well for me Curitiba made a much safer impression than Floripa (for me by far the most overrated city in the country)... anyway if not Sao Paulo I really consider moving to Curitiba, I LOVE it! Thanks for sharing the pics :cheers:


----------



## Marquês de Caravelas (Mar 8, 2006)

Curitiba is one of the biggest ethnic laboratories in the world.
Nobody is going to explode a bus here in the name of a religious/ethnic war and nobody is going to be shot seven times in the head being mistakenly taken by a fake terrorist.
Crime is related to a metropolitan area of 3,3 millions in Southern Brazil.
I have lived in London as a member of the Brazilian Diplomatic Corps and my house was robbed by a burglar in Holland Park. My car was also robbed in France so I know the statistics. 

The English Colony in Açungui (Assunguy) - Paraná
In NA/PRO file FO 128/49 is a copy of the report of a visit (in 1873?) by
Colonel Carlos Brett Cenci, Commissioner for the Government of Paraná, to
the state "colony" for immigrants at Assunguy, in the mountains 68 miles NW
of Curytiba, Paraná. There had clearly been a stream of complaints from
migrants from Britain, and they are undoubtedly to be found in other
surviving FO files.. The report was sympathetic to much of the criticism of
the "colonial administration" but drew a clear distinction between the older
settlers who had been there some 5-6 years who are characterised as
relatively "refined, intelligent and educated" and hardworking; the more
recent groups, there only a year or two, were indolent and intoxicated, "all
vagabonds of the very worst character". Col Cenci mentions the following
immigrants by name:

Allen LEIGHTHOLDERS, arrived Rio de Janeiro Feb 1872 as one of 300 English
immigrants on "Edinboro Castle". Living about 9m before Assunguy centre.
Living nearby were, amongst others, William GODWIN, George ROCKET, George
SQUIRES and John RANDALL.

Patrick McGARRY, 12 miles from Assunguy on the Ribeira river, arrived Jan
1872 after a time at Barigny.

Thomas GOULD on Rio Turvo. Arrived Rio de Janeiro in 1867 on steamer
"Havana" form New York (resident in USA a short time). Now with wife and 5
children. Ran the ferry across the Ribeira. Nearby lived Hammond PARKER.

William MANSELL, storekeeper for the colonia at Turvo/Ribeira.

James SHANNON, settled over 5 years; Thomas & James PIKE; Patrick SULIVAN on
Rio Turvo; Patrick LYDAN had two sick children (one would probably die),
Thomas H MEECH (incapacitated by a falling tree and would probably leave);
Frederick TIGER (moved from Turvo to Yaguatirica - settled some 5 years);
Henry MASON at Yaguatirica 5-6 years; Mr COUSINS, settled 6 years.

The full document would be well worth a read by anyone particularly
interested in the Assunguy Colony.

Report On the Colony of Assunguy.
Presented to both Houses of Parliament by Command of her Majesty. 1875.
London. Printed by Harrison and Sons.

From the SOUTH-AM-EMI-L Archives

Greetings !


----------

